# Mail service



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Can anyone give me any suggestions as to how I should set up receiving mail in the Philippines before I actually move there?

I have several organizations that require I keep in touch with them, such as the Veterans Administration and Social Security Administration for my monthly retirement and disability checks, but I need to provide a good accurate and valid mailing address before I am actually in country.

Are there any decent mail forwarding companies that can get mail to the Philippines in a timely manner? Or are there any Postal Box services available in the Philippines where I can set up an address to start receiving my mail?

Are there any other veterans out there that need to stay in touch with the VA or the Social Security Administration for monthly checks/services and how do you do it?

I am just trying to find out the best way to stay in the mail loop with these organization once I move to the Philippines.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Look through this web page raonews3


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jon1 said:


> Look through this web page raonews3


jon1,
Read thru all that and it wasn't obvious to me or I didn't see it....as a vet, not a retiree, am I eligible to use RAO services? Like the mail?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1,

I would check with the local VFW and see if they can sponsor you for a mail box VFW Post 2485

Jon1


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Look through this web page raonews3


jon1, really appreciated this link, thanks!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Does anyone have a current and active email address for the VFW in Cebu? I have been to their website and only see a mailing address and phone number. I would like to contact them about their ability to provide a mail service once I move to Cebu this coming year.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Did you try the email address on this web page ? membership_info


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks jon1...I evidently missed that because I searched the website high and low and could not see a contact section or an email address. I will look again to find the one you suggested...thanks again for providing me with an extra pair of eyes...hahaha.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I use the VFW in Angeles for my mail. There are two plans one for retired military (20 years or more) and for those not retired. The retired military mail goes to the US embassy in Manila via US embassy mail and never handle by Philippine mail service. The non-retired mail goes to a PO Box at the main post office in Manila (Philippine mail). The RAO picks the mail up at both locations. The RAO has a satellite mail office at the VFW and a main office at the RAO. Both in Angeles.
I am non-retired military so I use the PO Box which cost me 140 pesos a month. I have never had any trouble with my mail. Philippine post office only handles my mail at the main post office. I have been told sending mail registered is more secure. Many US banks will not send new checks and credit cards to an address in another country. The retired military is US mailing address so no trouble receiving.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> Many US banks will not send new checks and credit cards to an address in another country. The retired military is US mailing address so no trouble receiving.


I'm sure if one is friendly and buys a beer or two one could make friends to get their checks and credits cards?


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

I use a mail service in the US (traveling mailbox) and they scan all my mail so that I can read it online. They also deposit checks that arrive in the mail. I find it to be much more reliable than using the Philippine postal service. I have had mail sent directly here from the US and it took more than a month (for a regular letter)


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I found that getting known at the local post office takes care of most postal delivery problems. In general, they are slow to deliver mail to my house, but it is easy to drop by and ask if they have anything for me. And they will send me a text if a package arrives for me, so I can go and collect it. And the best thing, even though I have stayed at 4 different addresses in this city, anything addressed to me at any of them will be delivered to my current address, like an automatic forwarding service. It's all a bit haphazard, but at least it works after a fashion.

Richard


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

mrcurtis08,

I am curious about the service that you use. It sounds like a great way to go. Can you give some details please (Company name and cost). 

Ben


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

The company is Traveling Mailbox and they have different plans. The one I use costs $15/month. I get to see my mail online, request it to be forwarded to another US address (for a fee), and/or I can download it.

There are other companies that do the same thing; I researched a few of them and decided on this one. I am from North Carolina and I liked the fact that they gave me a street address in NC to use. Other companies offer addresses in other states.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I use the VFW/RAO mail service which has proven reliable and inexpensive. The only problems are many US banks will not mail new credit cards and new personal checks to my Philippine PO Box. Social Security also limits what you can do on the Social Security login site with a non USA address. I do get bank mail when I visit the USA. There are mail services (one near the Robinson mall in Angeles) that will FedEx mail to their Philippine location. It is a bit expensive but then I would not depend on anyone to hold my mail in the USA.


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'm sure if one is friendly and buys a beer or two one could make friends to get their checks and credits cards?



sure, cvgtpc1,

that can get you just about anything you'd like 

buy me another round and i can give u timetable and budget.

*everything* negotiable at the 'local' going rates, u understand?

<g> Thanks for the big, cold, frosty, frothy one!


----------



## Rf9697814 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you Phil, You have been a great help, and I thank you a lot. Roger


----------



## Rf9697814 (Jun 25, 2019)

I thank you all for your suggestions and help. It is much appreciated, Roger


----------

